# String Quartet



## pluhagr (Jan 2, 2012)

Tell me what you all think about this string quartet I wrote awhile back.


__
https://soundcloud.com/thecontemporary%2Fsets


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

2 things.
1. I don't like contemporary classical music.
2. You're a genius. You have excellent technique.


----------



## pluhagr (Jan 2, 2012)

I forgot to include this, which is vital. The score.
http://issuu.com/pluhagr/docs/stringquartet


----------



## esharpe (May 16, 2013)

I quite enjoyed it. An Excellent work. Some minor issues with the notations in a couple of places, but nothing major.

It there a fourth movement planned? The way it ends right now is unsatisfactory to my ears. It just sort of stops. I think I would prefer a more energetic and robust ending. I think an energetic Fourth movement would balance the piece out nicely.


----------



## pluhagr (Jan 2, 2012)

I've been contemplating writing a fourth movement, but I think I like the sense of simplicity in the ending. I tend to dislike endings which are pompous, but I know many do.


----------



## pluhagr (Jan 2, 2012)

Also, what notational errors are you talking about? I'd like to fix them.


----------

